# pictures of my high flyers



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys! I was sending some friends some pictures and thought I might as well share them with everyone since I haven't in quite some time. Here's a bunch of pictures mostly of my males though:


First 2 pictures of females, last 2 pictures of males


1.










2.










3.










4.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

All males :



5.










6.










7.










8.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Female loft/females












More males...













Males:


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

All Males


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Good looking birds, most do look like Pakistanis. But in my opinion just based off the photos the blue bar grizzle with white flights and the reds look to be English tipplers

All 4 of these, could be wrong


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah you're correct that not all of the pigeons are Pakistani's. Although a majority of them are, I also have some Indian blooded highflyers (Imported from India). I also have 3 serbian highflyers (1 pair, and an extra hen to mate back to the male). The Serbian's are an experiment project for me and I just want to see how they do in the surroundings I live in. I also have a Hungarian male that I personally saw flying for 8 hours and decided to enter him into my breeding program after a friend was getting out of pigeons. Thats the only Hungarian I have. I believe he is picture number 6. Other than that there are a few English tipplers as well. 50% of my pigeons are Pakistani, and the other 50% are split between all the tipplers and others.


I also have 1 male tumbler that I rescued and 1 racer that won first place in a 500 mile race here in Canada and I gave him a retiring home with me. I re-homed him, or actually he re-homed himself and I let him out once in a while and at a sensible distance of 5-10 kilometers and he comes back.

So although most of them aren't Pakistani, I've kind of drifted away from the "just Pakistani's" to High flyers in general. So which ever pigeon proves themselves in flying, get a spot in my breeding program. I do however, try my best to mate the Pakistani's with the Pakistani's, the tipplers with the tipplers, the Indian's with the Indian's and so on.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Sounds good, are you trying to get time out of your birds or height?(or both)


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm working more on time but height is also something I tried to improve this year.

I also tried to work towards birds that fly the closest to right above my house. But this is something that needs more work since my area has unstable weather/wind and they usually fly in a larger radius.


A friend of mine ruined some top quality birds to inbreeding. He bred for length. That's something that always fascinated him. SO even though his Pakistani's and highflyers are very long and big they don't fly much or at all (tops 15 minutes) because of being inbred for 3-4 years.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, i tried to really get a diversity of birds from many lofts to insure i wouldn't get to inbreeding. When i first start all i had were a group of already inbred birds and already ran into a beak mutation. Do all your birds fly together in the sky or do they fly solo? I thought most pakistanis do not fly in the sky with other birds but only fly by themselves, i know some will.

Also i bet the tipplers do good with sticking close to your house, at least mine do. Depending how often my birds go out depends how high they will fly or how often since they go up and down. If they go out everyday they hardly fly up into the clouds at all. I just now started breaking them up into small groups. They fly longer too since they rest more


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The Pakistani's like to fly solo but some of them actually kit pretty well. If they're pure Pakistani's then I only release 2 or 3 max. They won't fly together but will fly in the same general area.

With the tipplers they kit well and I usually fly 5-6 together.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if I could take the flying solo thing, I sure like a nice orderly kit. You ever try traing the Paks to fly by putting more tipplers in the air? They sure can look nice as a kit of 30. I was flying mine daily and they got into a weird habit of make extreme u turns fly 70 feet then u turning again. The larger the numbers the more extreme the turns get. I should have filmed it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah the flying solo part gets kind of difficult sometimes. Usually I never let just Pakistani's out cause then they never want to come down. But every time I've released the Pakistani's with the tipplers, they fly together for a short period before the Pakistani's break off and do their own individual flying.


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone selling any bronze tipplers


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Good looking birds, any videos on the birds performing.


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

very nice pigeons indeed


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

jaelyn loft said:


> anyone selling any bronze tipplers


Are you looking for show tipplers or flying?


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

if i flew a few high fliers with my racing homers will they keep them up there flying and exscersizing for hours liek the high fliuers do or do you reckon they will drop out and come back to the loft and leave the high fliers up ?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

see
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/using-tipplers-to-take-your-birds-up-23949.html

the answer is no, Specifically tipplers, since some breeds do not kite up at all (like the pak high flyer). They will break apart very fast and separate. Although both breeds are bred it doesn't work.

I don't know why the tipplers will loft fly for 14+ hours while homers can fly all day homing they wont loft fly for very long.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

orock said:


> Good looking birds, any videos on the birds performing.



Thank you! I currently do not have any video's of them performing and probably will not have any until I start flying again in March. Most of the birds you see in the pictures were only flown as youngsters and now are strictly breeding stock only. I tend to fly only youngsters unless I have a very successful year (minus the hawks and weather) and I have a surplus of breeders.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

lordcornwallis said:


> very nice pigeons indeed



thank you!


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

print tippler... i am looking for flyers


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

so are there ne breeds that fly for long hours that do kite? amy info would be helpfull as would like my birds to loft fly for 3hrs rather than hour n half


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking tiplets....If I had 3 or 4 acres of land,I would have a racing pigeon loft....A loft for tiplets..And a loft for New York "Flights"....
And maybe another for Owls,Satinettes,Baldheads,Nuns....Well,just a BIG loft for all that I like....Alamo


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

jaelyn loft said:


> print tippler... i am looking for flyers


they are hard to find i think. I have one bronze mottle right now which is sitting on eggs for the first time, im trying to get a healthy amount of them. If you don't find any, maybe next year.



19pigeonracer88 said:


> so are there ne breeds that fly for long hours that do kite? amy info would be helpfull as would like my birds to loft fly for 3hrs rather than hour n half


English tipplers, commonly know as just tipplers. Fly as a kite and been officially recorded at 22 hours 5 mins. But they probably wont fly with your homers, or the other way around. You cant take a bird that fly for 1.5 hours and make them fly 5 plus or anything. Its just not in them.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

it will be if it is bred into them haha only joking, i think its worth a go if i pair a few of my racing cocks with some tipler hens they might stay up there with there hens it may be challenging but worth a go ?


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

i know i cant find any ... i saw yours on a previous post very nice mottle i picked up a few nice pairs over the weekend but i cant find any bronzes


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

19pigeonracer88 said:


> it will be if it is bred into them haha only joking, i think its worth a go if i pair a few of my racing cocks with some tipler hens they might stay up there with there hens it may be challenging but worth a go ?


everyone in the thread below said it didn't really work.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/using-tipplers-to-take-your-birds-up-23949.html



jaelyn loft said:


> i know i cant find any ... i saw yours on a previous post very nice mottle i picked up a few nice pairs over the weekend but i cant find any bronzes


Thanks, i rather have a non mottled, but i had to pair it with another mottle. Were see what comes from it. Id rather have a solid colored one like a t pattern check but that will have to be down the line.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> everyone in the thread below said it didn't really work.
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/using-tipplers-to-take-your-birds-up-23949.html
> 
> 
> ...


 #4 9th November 2011, 02:38 PM 
tipplers4life 
Fledgling Join Date: Sep 2011
Country: United Kingdom
Posts: 18 

i have a logan racing homer wich flys with my kit of 20 tipplers he will stay up for hours with them,ive never seen a homer fly so high,dot in the sky,his mate is a tippler and wont leave her side no mater what,lol


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

that is 1 racing homer to 20 tipplers.... Thats a big difference than 10-20 homers with 10-20 tipplers. Hey you just asked haha, don't forget about all the other comments. I have 49 flying tipplers and more breeding, and i just dont think it would work. If i trained 10 homers i wouldn't except them to even join up with a kite of 50. If they did, like others have said they will eventually break apart. I have had birds just break out of the kite to land because they couldn't take anymore. I would except the same would be the same homers, they may,may, fly for an hour together but when the homers get tired they will just drop, or separate.

Remember that homers naturally route when they fly, and tipplers don't so its two different flying styles, they fly at different speeds, different altitudes, and significantly different times. But, if you feel otherwise go for it.


----------



## 19pigeonracer88 (Nov 13, 2011)

my racers fly between a hour n a quatre to a hour and 3 quatres daily without flagging atall i just wanted to see if i could increase that but then again i could just take them back out twice a day to 60 miles that way i know theyve flown 120 miles every day


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

solid bronzes are so hard to find ... the only ones i ever see are the show tipplers


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, i doesn't seem hard to make them solid, Bronzes are hard to understand and i don't really know to much about them, People said to pair it up with a rec red to get more, i only have one self rec red and had to pair it up with a mottle. If i went with the self they might of came out all bronze. I might cross it with a t pattern in the future to see what i can get or maybe a black i have the carry's rec red. But yes i have only seen a handful of flying tipplers in bronze on the internet, all of which were mottles.


----------

